# Rhinestones on football jerseys....how??



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

When I started this business, I was told by someone a fellow rhinstoner that you cannot put rhinestones on football jerseys. These blinged out jerseys are very popular here for the moms of the players and they all have rhinestones around the numbers. I just figured they must fall off in the wash. But now I have a friend who owns one and she said it washes just fine. So then I google around some more, and I just keep reading that rhinestones won't adhere to football jerseys. I turn down business for this every fall because I don't want to sell something that doesn't last through laundering. But I'm getting tired of saying no and then seeing so many of them at the high school games. The jerseys look like they are made out of the same material as the player's jerseys.

Is anyone doing this? Do the rhinestones actually stay on through the wash? If you are having success with this, what jerseys are you using? 

Thank you!


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

Yep we do it around the numbers if they ate screen print or vinyl. If they are tackle twill/ fabric we put them on the numbers

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks, Aimee. I think I'm just going to have to try one and see how it holds up.

Do you mind telling me which jersey you use and where you purchase it?


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

It was ones from our high school made by Nike. Held up great to washing used Bella rhinestones from my shirt connection 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

When started reading your post, I found myself wondering just what kind of football team would want rhinestones on the uniforms. The things that went through my head!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

elcielo said:


> When started reading your post, I found myself wondering just what kind of football team would want rhinestones on the uniforms. The things that went through my head!


Dee, I don't think it is the football player themselves that are wearing the blinged out jersey. It is the mom, sister, girlfriend, etc. that are wearing the jersey with the football player's number on it.


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

We have a team here in our town that is called G2. I do their football uniforms. The whole jersey is done in glitter flake and rhinestones. These men have my up most respect. They are a gay group of men in the adult flag football league. They have taken the championship 2 years now. They are called the Glitter Guys

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Does anyone order jerseys that work with rhinestones from a wholesaler (not already supplied by a team) who can let me know what jersey they've had good experience with?

I know I can't get the Nike ones....

Thank you!


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

The team works fan wear are great

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Leap,

You might try here. 
Teamwork Athletic Apparel | Fanwear


----------



## simplyshabby2chi (Jul 29, 2013)

Just use the hot fix rhinestones around the numbers and they should hold up fine. The cheerleaders love to wear the jerseys


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

sttbtch said:


> We have a team here in our town that is called G2. I do their football uniforms. The whole jersey is done in glitter flake and rhinestones. These men have my up most respect. They are a gay group of men in the adult flag football league. They have taken the championship 2 years now. They are called the Glitter Guys
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums



Love it. Can you post a picture of the team?


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

I'll get them to send me one. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

hello just wanted to let you guys know i am testing it right know i got a augusta jersey i have out the front on so far and we are gonna put 6inch numbers on the back as well as last name. and then we are gonna wash it a few times to see what happens. we have had alot of people asking us about them and like you have been reading and just about everyone say no. but i figure the best way to find out is try it ourselves. as far as the fron when i flip it inside out so can see where some stones hang over the hole and is not sticking to the entire jersey but seems solid to me but i will know when we test. should be pressing the back tonight and was maybe saturday gotta have my wife wear it out once just in case they all fall off she can show it off lol

ill keep you posted


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Good luck with it Manny!! Post a picture when you get it done!!


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Manny, I would love to hear how the jersey turned out!!


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

leapoffaith said:


> Manny, I would love to hear how the jersey turned out!!




Ok here you go. the pic doesnt show how great it looks. Rhinestones are just so hard to take a picture.

ok we pressed at 320 degress at medium pressure. make sure to put a teflon sheet or wax paper or whatever you use. we put in .between the jesrsey pressed fine 

we washed on a high speed and put it in with other clothes because no matter what you tell your clients they will still forget and will not wash it on delicate


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Manny, awesome! I love it!!

Why does everyone say that rhinestones won't adhere to jerseys? 

Thanks for the pic -- you've inspired me. Now I'm going to try one. 

Looks FABULOUS!!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Great job Manny!! I love it!!!!


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

Manny, the shirt turned out great! Congrats. I have done it as well but only for myself and it was trial and error as far as finding the right kind of shirt. I have not offered this to any of the teams I work with because the cost would be so high. 
that being said, do you mind me asking about how much you would change for something like that. I was at about $55-60 for the one I did, but I just can't see myself purchasing a shirt for that much....thanks in advance for your feedback.
Shayne


----------



## rena PEAK (Oct 22, 2011)

The hotfix rhinestones could be applied to most fabric. Turn inside for wash and set dryer on low to dry.


----------



## uglovdkg (Jan 3, 2012)

I use Augusta and they stay on just fine just remember to place teflon sheet in between the jersey


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

I've pressed stones onto jerseys for cheer teams and haven't heard any complaints. I do suggest, however, using at least a 10ss stone. Any smaller runs the risk of getting into one of the little airholes in the jersey fabric and may not grab enough fabric to adhere.


----------

